# Hot crappie spot



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Was out fishing earlier this week and found a pile of crappie at this spot. Used drop shot and electronic fished a bunch of them off this spot.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Gotta love the navionics app! 2nd best $10 I've ever spent! Close 2nd only to my Cabelas Snag Master. Who has probably retrieved its weight in gold at this point. Easily 90+% recovery rate with the snag master.


----------

